# Duke's Ski Trail, Firescrew, NH - 2/20/2011



## snowmonster (Feb 22, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *2/20/2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Duke's Ski Trail, Firescrew, NH

*Conditions: *Temp 21F at Cardigan lodge but 5 degrees colder at the summit. Winds gusting at summit. Very firm, crusty, icy hard to get an edge on the trail; breakable crust on the side of the trail. Bluebird.

*Trip Report: *I began skinning at around 1145am (late start). About a hundred yards from the start of the trail, you get to Duke's Pasture, which is a huge clearing on the right. When I got to the top of the slope, I saw the remains of an old rope tow engine on the left and a rusted out VW Beetle on the right. It's odd how I stumble on old ski area remnants on my hikes.

The Duke's Ski Trail is pretty wide and well-maintained. It has good snow cover. But, the thaw from Thursday and Friday and the subsequent drop in temps on Saturday really did a number on the conditions. It was basically a luge run. Skinning was not too difficult because the trail had a moderate grade. Every now and then there would be a short section that was a little steep and my skins would patch out. Overall, it was a pleasant and sunny walk in the woods. Halfway up, three boarders and their dog zoomed past me. Other than a lone skier I met on the snowfields, they were the only people on the trail.

After an hour of skinning, I got to the edge of the trail and was in the snowfields. The wind was howling and it became difficult heading up. The snow there was windblown. It was icy and the snow was glistening in the sun. I made my way up to the edge of the trees nearing the summit where the Manning Trail re-enters the woods towards the summit. I decided to rest and ski down from there. Since it was a bluebird day, the views were amazing!

Skiing down was a challenge. I was in a snowplow or in stem christies most of the way. The edges weren't biting at all. On the snowfields, I was basically trying to hop over stuff and scrape my way through. It was more interesting on the trail itself. My skis made a clattering sound as I sideslipped and stemmed down. Basically, it was a game of checking my speed to avoid crashing. I tried getting into the trees but it was either solid in there too or breakable crust which swallowed your skis. Turning was a problem because of the limited space but I tried to get in as many turns. It was so firm in there that my skis took off everytime I pointed them straight. When I finally got to the open space of the Duke's Pasture, I could finally let the skis run. Although it was still the same solid surface, I had more room to roam.

I got down at around 330pm and wandered around the lodge. I kept wondering to myself why I had the good fortune of skiing all these backcountry trails right after a hard freeze. My luck just had to change. But, no regrets on this adventure. You take what the mountain throws at you and you make the best of it. I look forward to skiing this trail again when conditions are better. The moderate grade and interesting bends should make a good ski run in good conditions. Sometimes, you just have to pay your dues.

Duke's Pasture:






The rope tow and the rusted VW: 









The Duke's Ski Trail:





Breaking out from the trail and into the snowfields:





The views from the snowfields:









Heading down: last views of the snowfields.









The sign at the top. There is no sign for the trail at the bottom. A no hiking sign should be at the bottom too because of all the post-holes in the middle of the trail.





Duke's Ski Trail at the end of the day:





Last run: Duke's Pasture


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 22, 2011)

*Nice Job!*

Great job!! Sorry that the conditions were less than perfect. We've all had those days.  I have both Cardigan and Mt. Moosilauke on my hit list (short). Looking to do one of them this Friday if the weather permits.
I don't get this posthole thing! You would think that the PC AMCers would have more respect for others. I think they have it right in the ADK High Peaks region 
•Skis or snowshoes must be used when the terrain is covered with 8 or more inches (20 cm) of snow. 


Remember:
It’s easy to grin / When your ship comes in / And you’ve got the stock market beat. / But the man worthwhile, / Is the man who can smile, / When his shorts aren’t too tight in the seat.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice one, Judge Smails! I hope that I didn't come off as a whiner. I view less than perfect conditions in the backcountry as part of paying your dues, learning skills and building character. I've skied in bullet proof and rain and worse -- and have still come back for more. Hope to ski with you someday!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 22, 2011)

No I hear you about the conditions! 
I've had plenty of those shit days too. But in the end, at least your not at Okemo.
As you know the smart man knows when to turn around and save it for another day.
It's hard not to go when it's a long drive and you have burned your day off.

Looks like you made the most of it and played it safe!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice!  Why the late start?  And no girls in this report?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2011)

I doubt any post holes came from AMC members. Anyone experienced in winter travel would know to hike with flotation devices. Cardigan gets its share of first time BC'ers. Could have very likely been an inexperienced boarder or skier torturing themselves as well as the trail. Always best to ascend via the hiking trails regardless.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 23, 2011)

skidmarks, I agree. The mountain will still be there tomorrow.

TB, had to drop off little SM at the airport then scoot up to NH. I also thought that the solar gain would soften things up. I was wrong apparently.

riv, I hear ya but it takes one person who doesn't know the rules of the road to ruin a trail. I had a great time in your neck of the woods!


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 25, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I doubt any post holes came from AMC members.


Most AMC'ers know enough not to posthole the hiking trails, but some are still clueless.  Still, the majority of the hikers/skiers at Cardigan aren't AMC'ers.  We've got some plans to put a new sign at the bottom of Alexandria reminding folks that it's not for uphill travel. Every time I ski it I spend some time telling folks headed up that the trail isn't for climbing at all.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 25, 2011)

^ While you're at it, mind putting a sign also at the bottom of the Duke's trail?


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

Well played!!! well played!!!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 25, 2011)

Snowmonster: Just curious, what camera did you take those pics with?  One of them shows an artifact that's the subject of major debates on some photograhpy forums.

Separately, great pics & TR!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 25, 2011)

^ Thanks, skifastr! I just used my IPhone. I don't own a camera. What artifact are you referring to?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 25, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Thanks, skifastr! I just used my IPhone. I don't own a camera. What artifact are you referring to?



4th picture up from the last one, the pattern of pink dots. [caution - non-cameragearphiles may want to stop reading here.]  There's a lot of debate about whether it's a generic phenomenon like lens flare, or inadequate handling of light reflections between the image sensor and the interior lens element, or if a certain brand (Olympus) or line within the brand (olympus PEN) or format (micro 4/3's) is exceptionally prone to the issue.  To state the unsurprising, there's no concensus.

Bla bla bla bla bla. We should probably get back to postholing.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 26, 2011)

That's interesting. I always assumed all cameras do that (i.e., have those pink dots when you shoot directly into the sun). Someday, I hope to be a cameraphile. First step is to buy a real camera.


----------

